# Newbie in Plated Aquariums Question about CO2



## hotren (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm using CO2 tablets now with a hang on filter working 24hrs in a small 10 liters tank.
I just started 4 days and have no fish only plants in the tank.

My questions is how long do the CO2 stay in the tank and will the circulation of the filter causing loss of the CO2?
I'm planning to use the gas form CO2 which required to press it manually everyday is this better?
Do I need to off the filters when CO2 (both tablets or gas form) and light on?

Any other suggestion?
Do things change after I put in fishes?

Thanks for helping.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Any surface movement of the water will cause CO2 loss. I'm not familiar with the tablets, so I can't comment too much.


----------



## hotren (Sep 26, 2010)

The fliter have to on 24hrs better?
Question bout the flourish excel, they can produce CO2 either? or just carbon Im confused with that.
Is that mean don't have to supply CO2 after using that?
Between mine is a 12 liters small tank.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Excel can provide some carbon, but not in the form of CO2. If you use Excel, you don't have to use CO2 as long as you have low or moderate lighting.

For high light tanks, I'd recommend CO2.


----------



## hotren (Sep 26, 2010)

tank size: 29cm x 26cm x 18.5cm
is excel provide enough CO2 for my tank?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi hotren,

davemonkey is correct. It depends on how much light you have on your aquarium.


----------



## hotren (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi 

im using HDD-360 not sure which brand but is 18w with 
tank size: 29cm x 26cm x 18.5cm
moderately planted.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi hotren,

I think that Seachem Excel would help plant growth for your aquarium.


----------



## hotren (Sep 26, 2010)

ok thanks seattle aquarist

actualy how the excel thing work? it produce carbon right?
how do carbon change to CO2?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi hotren,

You could post your question on the Seachem sub-forum and they could probably answer better than me, but basically plants need carbon for growth, along with light and nutrients. Plants can either get their carbon from CO2 gas that is dissolved in the water or from carbon molecules in the water.


----------



## hotren (Sep 26, 2010)

oo...i think i understand...

thanks alot anyway...u answer well...^^


----------

